# Is "Three Strikes" Policy Thinly Veiled Planned Driver Obsolescence?



## EphLux (Aug 10, 2018)

Statistically its extremely likely that even the best driver will eventually accumulate a third complaint after giving many thousands of rides over many years. Is Uber/Lyft policy of "three strike and you are out" really a poorly veiled method to keep long term drivers off their books (and hence avoid appearance of an employee/ employer relationship)?


----------



## John smith4321 (Oct 21, 2015)

Correct


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

EphLux said:


> Statistically its extremely likely that even the best driver will eventually accumulate a third complaint after giving many thousands of rides over many years. Is Uber/Lyft policy of "three strike and you are out" really a poorly veiled method to keep long term drivers off their books (and hence avoid appearance of an employee/ employer relationship)?


Of course it is.
I been saying it for years, seriously.
Did you not get my memos?

Uber doesn't want experienced drivers. We have figured out how to win while obeying the rules. What's wrong with that? I do that when I play poker ... it's not illegal. IF you are operating within the rules to your advantage, that is capitalism. That is freedom. That is capitalizing on the abilities and mental superiority of those who know how to make money. 
Uber wants stupid sheep, who go where they prodded to go with bonuses of pennies, or incentives that can't be achieved. 
Look through these boards at the people who have been 'fired'. A good majority of them start with stuff like: I have X thousands of rides, with X numbers of five stars, X number of badges, I been driving for Uber for X years - and they fired me. And I don't even know what I did. 
When you attract their attention, and they see that you're an OG ... yer fired.


----------



## EphLux (Aug 10, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> Of course it is.
> I been saying it for years, seriously.
> Did you not get my memos?
> 
> ...


Your post implies one suspicion I have, which is Uber and Lyft are getting wise to drivers who cherry pick. The reason this is a problem is because fares are so low and attrition is high. There is not enough money in fares to attract new drivers. The very best trucking companies do not have driver sign on bonuses and have very low driver turnover. These companies, such as Old Dominion, have high pay and treat drivers with respect.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

EphLux said:


> Your post implies one suspicion I have, which is Uber and Lyft are getting wise to drivers who cherry pick. The reason this is a problem is because fares are so low and attrition is high. There is not enough money in fares to attract new drivers. The very best trucking companies do not have driver sign on bonuses and have very low driver turnover. These companies, such as Old Dominion, have high pay and treat drivers with respect.


I agree with your assessment. But, those of us smart enough to figure out how to make a profit at this don't care - because we figure that if I can't make a buck then they _need _to fire me. We are playing within the rules by 'cherry picking'. And, they force us to do it.

Here's something else to think about.

I have mentioned (again for months) that Uber is spending "capital" and getting it posted on the "income" side of their books.
Just like when we burn up a car by depreciating it $200 a month for income of $1200 -- we are selling some capital (the value of the car) and converting it into taxable income when we get that $1200 pay check. That's what depreciation deduction is in your income tax ... recognition that it's not real income - it is sales of an asset.
So, you may ask: "What assets is Uber selling?" And if you were to ask that I'd reply that the asset they are burning up is Human Resources, their drivers. Most companies recognize that its people are actually it greatest asset. Uber does too, but they're willing to sell us. As the economy improves there will be many people who realize that there are much better jobs out there. The attrition will accelerate.

Also, they asset they rely on the most is not infinite. There _are _a limited number of people in this country. Sooner or later everybody that a) has a nice enough car to qualify, b) can pass their stupid back ground check process, and c) is willing to do this crappy job for $6 an hour will be burned up. They are spending their assets and calling it income. If they could depreciate Human Resources, they would. But, that would clearly be legalizing slavery again.

I predict that they have a very limited amt of time left to do this; which is why they're pushing for the IPO. They have to get the mine salted and get the suckers to buy it ... but they have to do it before they've used up all the assets they need to use to make the income/expense statement look good.

And, they have a policy that addresses 'human trafficking'.
That is _exactly _what they are doing.


----------



## EphLux (Aug 10, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> And, they have a policy that addresses 'human trafficking'.
> That is _exactly _what they are doing.


 I drove messenger service in 1990s, we each had to put in our share of grunt work in order to get the long runs. The holy grail was a Woodland Hills to San Diego run on a late Friday afternoon. But dispatch would not give you this unless you did the chump runs during week. EXCEPT some dispatchers got caught giving kick backs for giving certain drivers choice runs.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

When I was driving cab in SF, it was not uncommon to hear the dispatcher say "I know I been giving you mud this morning number 6. I will make it up to you." Then you'd hear a "10-4" from six.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

EphLux said:


> Statistically its extremely likely that even the best driver will eventually accumulate a third complaint after giving many thousands of rides over many years. Is Uber/Lyft policy of "three strike and you are out" really a poorly veiled method to keep long term drivers off their books (and hence avoid appearance of an employee/ employer relationship)?


I don't see it that way. I think no matte what you are an independent contractor no matter how long. If you got in at 20% that could be a reason to dump you. Otherwise they need people unless your car was old.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

There are special cases. Remember growing up and playing softball? There was always that one kid that was so uncoordinated he was always given an unlimited amount of strikes until he hit the ball. Well, some drivers are like that.


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> There are special cases. Remember growing up and playing softball? There was always that one kid that was so uncoordinated he was always given an unlimited amount of strikes until he hit the ball. Well, some drivers are like that.


hey that was me....an i suspect most ants


----------

